# Nightmare Fuel



## ロケット団 (Jul 25, 2009)

this is epic!!!! i didnt see it linked here before.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a story!

Politoed was a cute Pokemon, in my opinion, which is why I decided to use it in Stadium 2. Looking through its moves, I saw that it had Perish Song. Intrigued, I tried it out and was creeped out by the sudden dark music and red orb, and immediately turned off the game.

I hate Perish Song.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 25, 2009)

I found "Electric Soldier Porygon" creepy.

Then again, I was listening to Tubular Bells at the time, so yeah.


----------



## Frosty~ (Jul 25, 2009)

ロケット団;321145 said:
			
		

> this is epic!!!! i didnt see it linked here before.


I REFUSE TO CLICK!
If I go into that wiki, I'll be stuck there for hours before I can finally wrench myself away ;-;


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 26, 2009)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> I REFUSE TO CLICK!
> If I go into that wiki, I'll be stuck there for hours before I can finally wrench myself away ;-;


Hell yeah. It doesn't help that every single word is another link.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh no...I've been sucked in! I CAN"T STOP READING!!!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 26, 2009)

Because i am a freak, and enjoy learning about this stuff, and reading peoples opinions on them, i not only have read the pokemon section, but decided to delve into Last Note Nightmare. And while the Pokemon stuff is as freaky as hell, and has some great stuff for fanfics (and i hightailed the hell out of that damned tower when the marowak ghost spoke) but i don't think it holds a candle (if anyone knows where this phrase came from, i would love to know) to the music stuff. 

I expected the beetles stuff, and i figured that they would have something from Pretty Odd, since it's based on the beetles style, but god that freaked me out. I want to take the disk out of my computer now. (i know several people hate it, shut up, i like it)

On the note of music (no pun intended, honest), i don't leave the music on when i go into freaky places in the games. A lot of it has this undertone that gives me a headache, (noo! it really is EVIL!!) not to mention the fact that it really is creepy. Specally a lot of stuff in the old games.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Jul 26, 2009)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> I REFUSE TO CLICK!
> If I go into that wiki, I'll be stuck there for hours before I can finally wrench myself away ;-;





superyoshi888 said:


> Hell yeah. It doesn't help that every single word is another link.


Yeah I know what you mean. -_-  I managed to click the link without clicking any links in the text, (first time yay) and I was kinda creeped out by how many people were creeped out by Pokémon... like the mansion place in DP?  Really...  That has to be the stupidest TV Tropes wiki page I've ever seen.  =/


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 26, 2009)

The one time Pokémon has scared the hell out of me was when I was battling my cousin on Gold and the link cable sort of half fell out. I had a Feraligatr, he had a Scizor. I used Surf normally. Then, when the cable started to fall out, I used Surf again, but my Feraligatr only used it on my game; on his it still acted like I hadn't done anything. This meant his Scizor fainted on my game, but not on his. After a moment of puzzled waiting, we realized the link cable was half out and pushed it back in. Then, on my game, he sent out this horrible slightly glitchy-looking pink Butterfree named PSN. It was my first experience with any sort of glitch in the Pokémon games, save the cloning glitch. I was _really_ creeped out.


----------



## sagefo (Jul 26, 2009)

Morrowind has WAAAYY more nightmare fuel than pokemon. Ash Ghouls...With their creepy snouts and guttural grunting sounds...And ReDead from TLoZ...Oh God!


----------



## spaekle (Jul 26, 2009)

sagefo said:


> And ReDead from TLoZ...Oh God!


I was afraid to go into the marketplace as an adult in OoT for a really long time when I was little. I made my dad get the Sun Song for me. :s 

Missingno. scared me when I was younger. Some older kid told me about him and said it'd delete my game if I saw him. All I remembered about his directions was that he said I had to surf to find Missingno., so I like _never_ surfed because I didn't want my game deleted. xD

I was also afraid of Perish Song.

And of _course_ I had to be lying in bed late at night in a house other than my own with all the lights off the first time I went into the Old Chateau. I was even lucky enough to see _both ghosts_. D:

The Torn World was creepy, but in a _completely awesome_ way. It probably would have scared me if I were younger.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 26, 2009)

The only time Pokémon has ever freaked me out is in mystery dungeon, when Darkrai tries to convince you and your partner to basically kill yourselves. WHAT. 

Although when I first played Pokémon I was pretty young, so I'm nearly sure that a couple of things might have freaked me out then.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh god, the ReDead basically _rape_ Link in OoT. The first time I saw a Redead was in Melee, so when one did that to my friend when he was playing OoT....well, I was laughing and became horrified at the same time.


----------



## nastypass (Jul 27, 2009)

hi i'm probably not the worst thing on that page i promise


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 27, 2009)

Before this I just ignored all this stuff. I will NEVER go into the Old Chateau ever again.

And to think I trained Murkrow there. ;_;


----------



## spaekle (Jul 27, 2009)

I think they made the Old Chateau a good EV training spot on purpose, just to piss us all off.

That said, I go there all the time when I need some Special Attack. :V 

...during the day, of course.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 27, 2009)

in other news: people who edit TV tropes are enormous pussies/wimps/pansies/sissies/wusses/what have you. 

yeah. Gengar is pretty fucking terrifying. i shit my pants every night thinking about GENGAR. what a scary monster. (also check out the Nightmare Fuel Unleaded - Music page. yeah, sure, TV Tropes. the Beatles are pretty scary! the Decemberists terrify me whenever I listen to them. sure.)


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 29, 2009)

I picked up Twilight Princess again, and has anyone else noticed how freaking terrfying the Shadow Beasts sound when they use that call to revive their fallen bretheren? It's the most ungodly screech I have ever heard...

As for Pokemon, any human-looking Pokemon freak me out. I will never, EVER train a Mr. Mime or Jynx, EVER.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 29, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> I picked up Twilight Princess again, and has anyone else noticed how freaking terrfying the Shadow Beasts sound when they use that call to revive their fallen bretheren? It's the most ungodly screech I have ever heard...
> 
> As for Pokemon, any human-looking Pokemon freak me out. I will never, EVER train a Mr. Mime or Jynx, EVER.


I certainly hope this do not apply for the Ralts line, because they're too awesome to be scared of.

I'm not really scared of anything from Pokémon, some other games turn me off at times, thought.

Cursed Leorina's roar is miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiindfuck. D:


----------



## brandman (Jul 29, 2009)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> I REFUSE TO CLICK!
> If I go into that wiki, I'll be stuck there for hours before I can finally wrench myself away ;-;


I know what you mean! I spent, what, 3 HOURS on that page.



superyoshi888 said:


> Hell yeah. It doesn't help that every single word is another link.


not to mention all the friggin links!


----------



## xkze (Jul 29, 2009)

...I don't recall ever being actually scared at any point doing anything related to the Pokemon franchise. Except I guess that one time I lost my Silver version and became mildly distraught because I'd very nearly beaten it. But that... isn't _fear_ so much.

I mean really. It looks like 90% of these entries were put there just for the sake of someone wanting to put something on a TVtropes page. Which is 90% of TVtropes.


----------



## Zuu (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, 85% of the stuff on the horror tv tropes is bullshit and not scary or creepy or anything at all.


----------



## J.T. (Jul 29, 2009)

Good to know I wasn't the only one to notice that. =/


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 29, 2009)

Male Gardevoir said:


> I certainly hope this do not apply for the Ralts line, because they're too awesome to be scared of.
> 
> I'm not really scared of anything from Pokémon, some other games turn me off at times, thought.
> 
> Cursed Leorina's roar is miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiindfuck. D:


Nah, the Ralts line isn't quite human enough to bug me.


----------



## Flora (Jul 30, 2009)

On the subject of Pokemon-related Nightmare Fuel, I'm rather positive that the King of Pokélantis applies quite well. Jesus, his episode gave me nightmares a couple years ago. o.o (now it's my favorite episode but who gives a crap)

Then again Gaining Groudon and its semi-sequel episode the Scuffle of Legends freaked me out as well.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd rate some of this as "creepily strange if you think way too much into it and don't just dismiss everything with 'it's a game duhhh'". The rest, yeah, no :3



> #  The fact that the only time you can catch Rotom is at night is not cool with this troper, as you are forced to go into the Old Chateau at night. Real time night.
> # And it comes out of a haunted television.
> # A television that's mysteriously turned on, in a long-abandoned mansion...
> # A wide screen plasma television.


How did I not notice anything out of place in these last two points xD


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 30, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I'd rate some of this as "creepily strange if you think way too much into it and don't just dismiss everything with 'it's a game duhhh'". The rest, yeah, no :3


Exactly what I was thinking. I don't really find any of this that scary. If I think about really really REALLY hard, it kind of creeps me out if it's midnight and really dark and quiet and I'm alone and I'm tired and I just watched a horror movie. Otherwise, meh.


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 30, 2009)

I bloody love this article. Especially the part about the anitdote in the trash and the Darkrai business.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 2, 2009)

The little girl in the Old Chateau gave me shivers. >.< The eyes in the picture, too.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 2, 2009)

The this-stuff-is-not-at-all-scary effect comes about through two interacting factors. For one thing, people on TV Tropes exaggerate to plug stuff they like on the pages they see. Any mildly thought-out evil plot has to be a Xanatos Gambit; anything slightly creepy has to be Nightmare Fuel; anything somewhat cool has to be a Crowning Moment of Awesome; anything a little sad has to be a Tear Jerker. It's not _just_ for the sake of putting something on the page, but if they think of something as slightly creepy they're not going to ask themselves, "Wait, is this really creepy enough for this page?" For another thing, this is the combined slightly creepy opinions of hundreds of people: if _any one_ of them finds Gengar slightly creepy, it's going to get on the page, regardless of whether anybody else at all finds it so.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 2, 2009)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> I REFUSE TO CLICK!
> If I go into that wiki, I'll be stuck there for hours before I can finally wrench myself away ;-;


----------

